# Lots of ducks in the cameron marsh



## Captain Buddy Oakes (Nov 27, 2007)

GOOD WEEK IN THE MARSH CALLING DUCKS TO THE DECOYS

Hunters continue to put a beat down on the ducks here in our Southwest Louisiana marsh. The first 15 days of the 2nd split has yielded right at 1900 ducks which is an average of almost 11 ducks per blind per day. Cold crisp wind and some new dumb ducks are the reason for our hunters limiting out. Wellâ€¦â€¦â€¦.They shoot pretty well also. Call 888.762.3391 and get in on some of this action at our especially priced hunts. Call now

Here are a few pictures and you can see them all by clicking here: https://hackberryrodandgun.com/hunting/hunting-gallery/ 
:bounce::bounce:


----------

